# Clb level doubt



## xxx21202 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi all,

Pls help me in clarifying about my BANDS and CLB LEVEL.

I got-

L 8.5
R 9
W 6
S 7

Pls let me know my CLB level.


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

L 8.5 - clb 9
r 9 - clb 9
w 6 - clb 7
s 7 - clb 7


----------



## xxx21202 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi steve,

Thanks for your answere.

As you stated these are my CLB levels but the doubt is regarding under new FSW we fall in only one level of clb.

Due to writing module I am going in CLB 7 which shortens my point.
So I want to confirm my clb to calculate my ielts points.


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

xxx21202 said:


> Hi steve,
> 
> Thanks for your answere.
> 
> ...


No, you can clam different CBL level points for each module (Speaking, Reading, etc)


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Based on Language testing – Federal skilled workers this is your result:

first number = your IELTS score
second number = the corresponding CLB level
third number = the points you can claim for your language ability

Listening: 8.5 = equal to level 9 or higher = 6 points
Reading: 9 = equal to level 9 or higher = 6 points
Writing: 6 = level 6 = 4 points
Speaking: 7 = equal to level 9 or higher = 6 points
Total points you can claim for English = 22 (out of 24)


----------

